# what is this graphic card-Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB ??



## praveen55 (Jan 2, 2014)

hey frnds!!!
thought of buying this laptop
Lenovo Z510 59-387061 IdeaPad Laptop Intel i5,4 GB RAM, Win 8, 1TB HDD | eBay
but as i saw..it is showing some graphic card named Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB..
i called local dealer to confirm about this.. he said he is getting z510 with gt 755M graphic card..and again more confusion...i thought Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB  is gt 740M.
any idea?? 
thank you


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 3, 2014)

GT740M

That is a great laptop but its available cheaper here, so check for the laptop locally
Lenovo Z510 (59387061) Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i5-4200M- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- Windows 8- NVIDIA 2GB Graphics) (Dark Chocolate) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## praveen55 (Jan 3, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> GT740M
> 
> That is a great laptop but its available cheaper here, so check for the laptop locally
> Lenovo Z510 (59387061) Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i5-4200M- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- Windows 8- NVIDIA 2GB Graphics) (Dark Chocolate) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


thank you frnd..in between iam considering z500 also..which is best? z500 or z510.


----------



## kashif (Jan 3, 2014)

Even i am confused between z500 and z510. I think 510 is better because of haswel processor


----------



## hybridic (Jan 3, 2014)

kashif said:


> Even i am confused between z500 and z510. I think 510 is better because of haswel processor



It has better display and speakers according to notebookcheck.com. And haswell is also better but 100mhz less clock speed which i think isnt a  matter . Read the reviews of both from there , it'll help a lot . I am also planning to buy the same but i am confused about the graphics card its having .


----------



## hybridic (Jan 3, 2014)

And please can anyone confirm that  Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 is GT 740M with 128 bit interface ? if someone has seen it or has a confirmed information then please tell .


----------



## AbhMkh (Jan 4, 2014)

Nope, all the Gt740M's in india are the slow 64 bit- DDR3 type(Lenovo,HP,Dell)-all of em , yet I dunno why people praise this card


----------



## praveen55 (Jan 4, 2014)

but someone said( i dnt remember,, i read in some forum) that z500's gt740m has 128 bit architecture..is it true??


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 4, 2014)

how is the display of this laptop? It says AAnti glare? Will it be good? 

notebookcheck says it has low contrast.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think Indian version has anti glare display(as in case of Indian Y510p). Also both Z500 & Z510 have 64bit GT740M. But still its better than other laptops out there. 
Z510 is better than Z500, no doubt.... Better performance CPU & better battery life


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z510 has anti glare display. check the specs posted @ thedostore


----------



## praveen55 (Jan 25, 2014)

Guys.. anyone confirm wheather snapdeal is genuine? I mean price is low compared to other sellers.. 
another confusion.. lenovo z510 with 2gb nvidia is lower price than z510 with 1 gb nvidia.. y that so??
Z510 (59387061)2gb nvidia-49490 rs.
z510 (59387057)1gb nvidia-49898 rs.
source: snapdeal
confused really.. thats why I doubted snapdeal.. is it good?


----------



## praveen55 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

I know..Googling is more easier than asking here.. if some one Is posting something..he needs some help. that's what we are here for.. anyway just got laptop yesterday..except touchpad(I find difficult to use it. but by time I get used to it.) all are good.
great laptop..most satisfactory..


----------



## SunE (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats! Where did you buy it from and price?


----------



## praveen55 (Feb 8, 2014)

SunE said:


> Congrats! Where did you buy it from and price?


thanx..
I got it from local dealer. thought of snapdeal. my frnd personally experienced snapdeal. so he didn't want me to take a chance of buying 50k around product.
I got it for 52k(not a big deal!!! but got some accessories like mouse,bag,headset etc..).


----------

